# Stores recall Birds Eye Peas for Listeria; Company Mum



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

FRIDAY OCT. 6 20017
Several U.S. grocery retailers and the U.S. Defense Commissary Agency, which provides food to military personnel and families around the world, are recalling Birds Eye brand peas because a sample tested positive for Listeria monocytogenes.

Complete distribution details were not available Thursday. However, the recalled peas have best-by dates in July 2019, so there is concern that consumers may have unused portions in their homes.

It can take up to 70 days for symptoms of Listeria infection to develop, so consumers who have eaten the recalled peas are urged to monitor themselves and family members for symptoms during the coming months.

Anyone who develops symptoms should immediately seek medical attention and tell their doctors about the possible exposure to the bacteria.
http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org/10-6-2017/


----------

